# Hello!



## PockyPokolro (May 8, 2016)

Hello there, I guess I'll be joining this lovely forum c:. 

I'm a 15 year old Lithuanian who is currently dwelling in the depths of London. I mostly enjoy writing fantasy/drama/tragedy fiction, and am hoping that I'll be able to receive feedback from some of the members here and improve myself. ^-^
Nice to meet you, guys!


----------



## RhythmOvPain (May 8, 2016)

Nice to meet you.

Welcome to the forum, enjoy your stay.

After you make 10 valid posts you can gain full access to the forum.

Have fun.


----------



## PockyPokolro (May 9, 2016)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Nice to meet you.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, enjoy your stay.
> 
> ...



Thank you! c:
Do the '10 valid posts' count in any part of the forum, or is it specific in some way?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 9, 2016)

Hi, Pocky. Basically you need ten posts that are more than 'like this' or cool'. That's what we mean by valid posts. Yes there are areas where it doesn't count as a post. Anything in Procrastination Central and the Word games will not count as posts. Posts anywhere else will count however. You can do critiques in the open creative areas though you won't be able to post your own works until you have the ten posts and are classified as a regular member. You can also get involved in our writing discussions or even comment in the lounge. They count as posts too.


It's good to have you here, Pocky


----------



## KThoughts (May 9, 2016)

Haha, Welcome to the forum! ^_^ 

That's weird coming from a new writer in the forum herself... but hey, I have to say hello too! 
Hope we can get along!


----------



## PockyPokolro (May 9, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Pocky. Basically you need ten posts that are more than 'like this' or cool'. That's what we mean by valid posts. Yes there are areas where it doesn't count as a post. Anything in Procrastination Central and the Word games will not count as posts. Posts anywhere else will count however. You can do critiques in the open creative areas though you won't be able to post your own works until you have the ten posts and are classified as a regular member. You can also get involved in our writing discussions or even comment in the lounge. They count as posts too.
> 
> 
> It's good to have you here, Pocky



Oh, I see  - that does make sense. Thank you c: 




KThoughts said:


> Haha, Welcome to the forum! ^_^
> 
> That's weird coming from a new writer in the forum herself... but hey, I have to say hello too!
> Hope we can get along!



Ah, hello! Thank you, let's get along well  c:


----------



## OccultAngel16 (May 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! Even though I'm 16 and American, we can still get along!


----------



## PockyPokolro (May 10, 2016)

OccultAngel16 said:


> Welcome to the forums! Even though I'm 16 and American, we can still get along!



Hello c:  
Well, I'll be 16 in a few months so that's not too much of a gap, actually . Hope we get along ^u^


----------



## H.Brown (May 16, 2016)

Hello and welcome hope you enjoy your time here and look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Firemajic (May 18, 2016)

PockyPokolro said:


> Hello there, I guess I'll be joining this lovely forum c:.
> 
> I'm a 15 year old Lithuanian who is currently dwelling in the depths of London. I mostly enjoy writing fantasy/drama/tragedy fiction, and am hoping that I'll be able to receive feedback from some of the members here and improve myself. ^-^
> Nice to meet you, guys!




Hello! How are you doing? London must be a fabulous place to live...lots of inspiration, hopefully, seems like London would be the perfect backdrop for a Thriller. Anyway, I hope you are enjoying WF..


----------



## PockyPokolro (May 18, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Hello! How are you doing? London must be a fabulous place to live...lots of inspiration, hopefully, seems like London would be the perfect backdrop for a Thriller. Anyway, I hope you are enjoying WF..



Hello ^u^ 
Ah, yes, it's quite a nice place - though, a bit too much rain for my liking, haha.  I'm quite enjoying my time here, thank you!


----------



## Bostonhorsez (May 24, 2016)

Hi! I came here because I'm sick and tired of Role-playing...and the place where I usually go doesn't really criticize me...they actually don't criticize me at ALL. Must be because I've been there for two years....because I SERIOUSLY doubt that my writing is THAT good...
  My favorite genres are humor, adventure, and fantasy.....humor because if I couldn't find something to laugh about, then I'd be miserable and crabby all the time (EEEeek!) Adventure because I CRAVE it, and the worst thing that can happen to me is boredom...And Fantasy because it's SO much better than real life on SO many levels...


----------

